# Florida Timeshare Owners Group Meeting - March 30th - Tampa



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2014)

> On Sunday afternoon, March 30th., 2014, 1:00PM, the Florida Timeshare Owners Group will conduct its next meeting at the Palm Aire Country Club, in Sarasota, FL. All timeshare owners are invited to attend. Advance reservations are required, and may be obtained by contacting the Group's Coordinator, Frank Debar, at fdebar433@gmail.com, or (941) 351-1384. Further meeting information may be found on the Group's website, www.tsownersgroup.com.
> 
> 
> Guest Speakers attending are the following:
> ...



While there is usually a small fee to attend, as I understand it any TUGGERS who wish to attend can contact frank above prior to attending to get on the list.

I have been a speaker at this meeting in the past, and I hear they have moved to a much larger venue, looking forward to it!


----------



## amycurl (Feb 25, 2014)

I hope you do go on before the RCI representative, so that you can do some unbiased education before they hear the latest RCI spiel.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Feb 25, 2014)

*topics*

suggest including a topic of timeshares as a "2nd home".

stephen


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2014)

haha, im not sure im much of an expert in that!

I will however mention ron and joan to Frank during the meeting, perhaps they can schedule tampa into their trip next time they are in florida!

I find that nearly every timeshare owner ive ever met is fascinated by their full time timesharing story!


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 28, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> haha, im not sure im much of an expert in that!
> 
> I will however mention ron and joan to Frank during the meeting, perhaps they can schedule tampa into their trip next time they are in florida!
> 
> I find that nearly every timeshare owner ive ever met is fascinated by their full time timesharing story!




The TBMA meeting is in Orlando in May. 

Maybe have them tell their story.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group Meeting. March 30th, 2014*



TUGBrian said:


> While there is usually a small fee to attend, as I understand it any TUGGERS who wish to attend can contact frank above prior to attending to get on the list.
> 
> I have been a speaker at this meeting in the past, and I hear they have moved to a much larger venue, looking forward to it!



As the Chairman of the Florida Timeshare Owners Group, as well as a Tugger for some time, I would like to welcome all Tuggers to our website, www.tsownersgroup.com, as well as invite all those who may be interested in attending our FTOG meeting in Sarasota, Fl, on Sunday afternoon, March 30th., 1:00PM to 5:00PM, at the Palm Aire Country Club, Champs Room, 5601Country Club Way, Sarasota, FL 34243.
We have been organized since 2004, and have held 27 meeting since being founded. Attendance at all meetings require obtaining advance seat reservations, by contacting me at fdebar433@gmail.com.
Non-members may attend only one FTOG meeting as such, and are subject to a $10.00 per person door charge, payable in advance. Door charges can be applied to our annual family membership dues, $60.00, if membership is requested prior to, or during the day of the meeting. Thank you. Frank Debar


----------



## yma01 (Feb 28, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> The TBMA meeting is in Orlando in May.
> 
> Maybe have them tell their story.



When and where is this meeting?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 28, 2014)

the TBMA info is located here:

http://www.tbmassoc.com/

I am pretty sure its geared towards HOA/BOD folks, than regular timeshare owners...but I doubt they would mind if anyone who was interested in the topic wanted to attend their meeting!


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 28, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> the TBMA info is located here:
> 
> http://www.tbmassoc.com/
> 
> I am pretty sure its geared towards HOA/BOD folks, than regular timeshare owners...but I doubt they would mind if anyone who was interested in the topic wanted to attend their meeting!




That is true. It is a management conference. A really, really long management conference. 

Good information though and perhaps could inspire people to become board members.


----------



## yma01 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you. I thought I had read of an informal meeting of Tuggers getting together in Orlando??


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2014)

that was last month.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2014)

bump for this next weekend.

ill also try to bring a bunch of those Tshirts to give away =)


----------



## palmtree7339 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Clarification.*



buzglyd said:


> That is true. It is a management conference. A really, really long management conference.
> 
> Good information though and perhaps could inspire people to become board members.



As the head of the Florida Timeshare Owners Group since 2004, I feel that I should clear up any misunderstandings that our Group is a "Management" Group, geared towards management, and industry issues.
Our Group's focus is totally geared towards assisting all timeshare owners, by providing informative ways to enhance their benefit options while enjoying their vacation properties to the fullest. 
Although we do invite Guest Speakers from exchange companies, management companies, and the timeshare media, the reason is to provide our members with the information that they need and want, in order for them to utilize their timeshare investment to the fullest.
If you had taken the opportunity to view our Group's website, www.tsownersgroup.com, you would have recognized that all of the above is true, and has been for the past 10 years.
Thank you.  Frank Debar,  Group Coordinator.  fdebar433@gmail.com


----------



## palmtree7339 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Timeshare Board Members Assn.*



buzglyd said:


> That is true. It is a management conference. A really, really long management conference.
> 
> Good information though and perhaps could inspire people to become board members.



You are correct, that the Timeshare Board Members Assn is primarily geared towards issues currently facing Resort HOA Board members and Gen. Managers.
This organization, founded by the Publisher of TimeSharing Today magazine, Shep Altshuler, and of which I am a Charter member, is a separate & distinct body from the Florida Timeshare Owners Group. 

I hope this may clear up any misunderstandings.

Frank Debar,  FTOG Group Coordinator


----------



## ronparise (Mar 30, 2014)

I attended the meeting today, and got to meet TugBrian

here he is answering questions


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2014)

Pleasure to meet you as well Ron...glad you could make it!

Set a record again for attendance at a timeshare gathering for this meeting here in St. Petersburg!  (previous one was the villages timeshare meeting with over 100 guests!)

I'm semi-famous!  =)

Thank you again to Frank for inviting me as a speaker, it was a great meeting as always!


----------



## palmtree7339 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Timeshare Gathering in St. Petersberg? Don't Think So.*



TUGBrian said:


> Pleasure to meet you as well Ron...glad you could make it!
> 
> Set a record again for attendance at a timeshare gathering for this meeting here in St. Petersburg!  (previous one was the villages timeshare meeting with over 100 guests!)
> 
> ...



I was also at this meeting, and met with both Brian & Ron. But, this meeting was in Sarasota, FL., certainly not in St. Petersburg. Nevertheless, we enjoyed having Brian, as well as our other three Guest Speakers in attendance, at the 28th meeting of the Florida Timeshare Owners Group. (www.tsownersgroup.com). The next scheduled meeting will be on Nov. 16th. 2014. For more info, call me, (941) 351-1384.
Frank Debar, Group Coordinator. Florida Timeshare Owners Group.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2014)

whoops, driving that long made me loose my mind =)


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 6, 2014)

Is there anywhere we can read or see the excerpts or highlights of this meeting?

There was one article I saw but it only dealt with exchanging options.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Highlights of the Florida Timeshare Owners meeting in March are available.*

To Lanny & others that may be interested in the highlights of the FTOG meeting held on March 30th, in Sarasota, FL. 
You can obtain them by emailing me, at fdebar433@gmail.com. 
Once I receive your requests, I shall email the "highlites and excerpts" that you are requesting. 
The meeting was at full seating capacity, with Brian Rogers as one of four featured Guest Speakers.
Our website is www.tsownersgroup.com
Frank Debar, Chmn.
FTOG


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 18, 2014)

palmtree7339 said:


> To Lanny & others that may be interested in the highlights of the FTOG meeting held on March 30th, in Sarasota, FL.
> You can obtain them by emailing me, at fdebar433@gmail.com.
> Once I receive your requests, I shall email the "highlites and excerpts" that you are requesting.
> The meeting was at full seating capacity, with Brian Rogers as one of four featured Guest Speakers.
> ...



I sent you a PM.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Response to Lanny.*

Since I am unfamiliar with accessing PM's, could you either advise me as how to access the PM that you have sent me?
Or, please email me, or call me.
Frank Debar, Chmn. FTOG
(941) 351-1384


----------



## palmtree7339 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group*

Lanny, I have now accessed your PM, and responded with a PM. Frank


----------

